
Monzo, a UK digital-only challenger bank, granted full banking license - jhuckestein
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/05/monzo-a-uk-digital-only-challenger-bank-granted-full-banking-license/
======
jkbbwr
Good for them, I just wish they would expose an API for their bank. I want to
do an API call to send my money out.

